# Based on long term forecast-what to do about a trip in 2 weeks?



## skisheep (Feb 28, 2012)

Looking at the long term forecast, looks like some rain and very warm temperatures are in store for whiteface, and they don't have a great base to begin with. Knowing the weather to come, would you cancel a trip that is in 2 weeks, the weekend of the 16th? We have until Friday to cancel and get our deposit back on a hotel. We are on the fence on what to do based on the upcoming weather report.


Thanks for your advice in advance!

-skisheep


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 28, 2012)

never had an issue booking last minute at WF/Lake Placid.  

My rule is always go with plan A, and plan B is plan A

weather is always different in the mountains...


----------



## Tooth (Feb 28, 2012)

Just go. Life is short. Make the most of whats there. I bet there will be good conditions. They have been getting pounded as you know so what they lose will not screw things up very bad. I am hearing of things being sleet to snow at the higher elevations through the weekend and even heard next weekends warmth may not be bad in the mountains again. This info came from tonights bestskiweather.com daily report. Go. Have fun. And for this weds thurs they are in a great spot.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2012)

I would cancel and book something somewhere last minutes - wherever has the best snow.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 28, 2012)

Another vote for cancel.  I can't imagine you won't be able to find a hotel in March - especially this year.  I'd still re-book unless conditions are really bad.  You have to take what you can get this year.


----------



## marcski (Feb 28, 2012)

Agreed. Cancel and rebook....out west!


----------



## Tooth (Feb 28, 2012)

marcski said:


> Agreed. Cancel and rebook....out west!



Agree on this new option.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow I'm a little stunned at some of the responses.  I think there will be decent skiing even with the warm weather. Whiteface might be real interesting in true spring conditions (I've never experienced them there). That being said I do agree with the sentiment that pre booking eastern ski trips is a risky thing and I never really do it.   I also agree with Marcski that if your going to re-book, go out west.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Wow I'm a little stunned at some of the responses.  I think there will be decent skiing even with the warm weather.* Whiteface might be real interesting in true spring conditions* (I've never experienced them there).



It might also be glare ice if the warmup is followed by a quick cooling given the fact they've had such a snow poor year.  Better safe than sorry is my opinion on this.  Plus, there's no reason they couldn't just rebook for Lake Placid 10 or 12 days from now if Whiteface is looking nice.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 29, 2012)

I would cancel if there's no penalty to do so and then rebook last minute. I've never regretted waiting til the last minute and there's always a hotel willing to welcome you with open arms. On the contrary, I've regretted my decision to book occasionally even more than 5 days out.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 29, 2012)

I never cancel, just cross my fingers and throw the dice, sometimes comes up great, sometimes snake eyes.


----------

